# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Điều khiển động cơ servo

## Gamo

Chào các cao thủ,

Em thấy bác Nhật Sơn đã giảng nhiều về Stepper nhưng chưa thấy ai giảng về servo hết nên xin các cao thủ chỉ giáo với.

Em mới mua 1 em tính dùng để làm trục Z như trong hình


Em này có 1 bộ thắng: chích điện 24v vào thì nhả thắng ra, quay trục được.
Encoder: từ encoder ra 4 sợi dây vào 1 board mini rồi ra một đống dây (chắc cũng phải hơn 6 sợi, em chưa đếm kỹ)
Dây motor của em gồm 3 dây: dây đỏ, đen & trắng thông nhau. Sau lưng ghi 60v. Em chích que đo của em thôi mà đã thấy motor có phản ứng, cắm 24v vào từng cặp một thì motor nhúc nhích 1 phách rồi đứng, chuyển cặp khác thì nhúc nhích tiếp, phải cái nó ra cái mùi giống giống mùi điện nẹt.

1. Như vậy chú này là motor loại gì vậy các cao thủ? AC servo hay DC servo hay brushless DC?
2. Tại sao em chích que đo ko thôi đã thấy nhúc nhích? Mà cho 24v vào thì có mùi mặc dù dây ko nóng (dây kep cá sấu mini).
3. Nếu là Brushless DC, quay bằng 3 dây UVW thì em có dùng nó để điều khiển theo kiểu stepper motor được ko? Hay nên điều khiển theo dạng servo hay hybrid?
4. Trong trường hợp mình cần điều khiển theo dạng servo, Mach3 đầu ra là pulse chứ ko phải tọa độ điểm đến, mình điều khiển bằng cách nào?
5. Khi chạy cnc theo kiểu servo, bị overshoot thì miếng phay của mình cũng bị ảnh hưởng theo, trong trường hợp như thế thì các cao thủ chuyên dùng servo thấy các hãng giải quyết bằng cách nào?

Cảm ơn các bác nhe!

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Cho em spam tý nhé.
 Bác để lại con servo để nghiên cứu, bán lại cho em cái combo để em làm trục Z  :Big Grin: 
 Bác cho em hỏi cái trục Z hành trình thực dụng bao nhiêu vậy bác ?

----------


## nhatson

trước em có con này, là ac servo motor/ brushless servo , néu là ac  thì phải dùng sin PWM, còn nếu là bushless DC thì dùng six 6 okies
em nghiêng về khả năng con này là Brushless DC hơn


ac servo/ brushless servo cần 2 khâu điều khiển , 1 khâu điều khiển quay ( speed control) 1 khau dkhien position control
khâu speed 


khau điều khiển vị trí

về việc overshoot, ngoài vòng closed loop dùng PID các hãng bổ sung thêm các vòng fillter như FIR, IIR

nếu ko yêu cầu cao, thì em thấy overshoot trong phạm vi cho phép là được, ví dụ encoder 10.000p/r, overshot có 50 hay 100p/r cũng ko vấn đề
lý do, với ball crew 5mm, 100/10.0000 =2/1000mm , để đạt độ chính xác này là ko đơn giản với giàn cơ khí rồi ah

brushless dkhien vị trí khó khơn với brush, vì brushless sẽ cần 1 khâu điều khiển QUAY, đơn giản nhất là six step, sau đó là sin pwm, bi giờ là FOC, direct torque...vv và vv
em vẫn thấy các hãng hiện nay dùng SIN PWM cho ac servo của minh

ví dụ 
panasonic a5


panasonic a4


b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Cho em spam tý nhé.
>  Bác để lại con servo để nghiên cứu, bán lại cho em cái combo để em làm trục Z 
>  Bác cho em hỏi cái trục Z hành trình thực dụng bao nhiêu vậy bác ?


trước em có món này, nó dính liền ở trong cụm, cốt motor liền với ballscrew ah

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> trước em có món này, nó dính liền ở trong cụm, cốt motor liền với ballscrew ah


 Thế thì khó sử lý hả bác, em đang cần cái bộ combo đại loại như thế, hành trình khoảng 130 để lắp vào máy làm trục Z bác ah

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, em cũng nghi là con này ko có khớp nối đâu bác, tại phần host motor ngắn lắm, nếu có khớp nối nữa thì ko thể ngắn thế này.

Cái này ngoài bãi còn đầy, hành trình khoảng >100, nếu bác thích em iu khoa học thì em mua giùm bác, nhưng nếu như bác Nhật Sơn nói đúng thì chết cha chủ bãi rồi  :Wink: )
Nói chung là hàng ngon, cứng chắc, servo kèm thắng là em kết rồi, phải tội ko có thiết bị điều khiển  :Wink:  => thích hợp cho chương trình bé học servo

Nhờ các cao thủ chỉ giáo tiếp giùm nhe. Bữa nào em iu khoa học xong sẽ khè các bác.

----------


## nhatson

> Thế thì khó sử lý hả bác, em đang cần cái bộ combo đại loại như thế, hành trình khoảng 130 để lắp vào máy làm trục Z bác ah


bộ đấy ngon ah, thắng của nó cũng dễ tháo, nó có cái khớp hình vuông gắn vào, tháo ốc ra rút thắng là xài vô tư ah

b.r

----------


## Gamo

Ui, thank kiu bác Nhật Sơn :x để em thử vụ 6 steps xem sao :x

----------


## nhatson

brushless servo, cách đây 5 năm thì là vấn đề lớn, giờ thì nhỏ rồi

phần công suất rẻ hơn, vì có thể sử dụng ké phần cs của mấy thiết bị inverter như máy lạnh, máy giặt chẳng hạn, trước kia 100usd , giờ chỉ còn 30usb
về dkhien , trước khi là MCU mạnh, floating point + FPGA
giờ thì có ARM M3 cortex , thậm chí là dou core, rồi FPGA có thể nhúng core ARM , giá thành cũng hạ hơn, trước kia có tms320f28xx giá trên 10usd 1 con, ( ac servo china em thấy 2 dùng). giờ thì stm32, lpc178xx cở 5USD là ổn 

phần còn lại là motor và encoder

b.r

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Bác gà mờ xem hộ em hành trình bao nhiêu, giá cả thế nào cho em chút thông tin nhé

----------


## nhatson

cụ gà có đi bãi , nếu gặp đồ USA, có thể sẽ gặp drive của advance motion control (A-C-M)
brushless servo của họ dùng 6 step, ngõ vào analog 

dùng MCU pid cho position> voltage> speed amplifier
mô hình này em thấy thiết bị cỡ trung của USA hay dùng

b.r

----------


## Gamo

> Bác gà mờ xem hộ em hành trình bao nhiêu, giá cả thế nào cho em chút thông tin nhé


Hehe, em nó dài 350, rộng (bản trượt) 100, hành trình 105, trọng lượng 3kg, ngoài bãi bán giá 400k/kg

----------


## Gamo

> cụ gà có đi bãi , nếu gặp đồ USA, có thể sẽ gặp drive của advance motion control (A-C-M)
> brushless servo của họ dùng 6 step, ngõ vào analog 
> 
> dùng MCU pid cho position> voltage> speed amplifier
> mô hình này em thấy thiết bị cỡ trung của USA hay dùng
> 
> b.r


Holy.... huhu, hôm trước em thấy mà ko biết dùng, nhắn tin báo cha Nam, ko biết chả có mua chưa, giờ sợ bọn nó hốt mất tiêu rồi...

----------


## nhatson

típ tục, servo mitsu, cao cấp của japan mà em thấy vần dùng sin pwm, ko biết có lừa tình ko

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Holy.... huhu, hôm trước em thấy mà ko biết dùng, nhắn tin báo cha Nam, ko biết chả có mua chưa, giờ sợ bọn nó hốt mất...


nếu là ở dương bá trạc thì em thấy nó có 1 khay, chác hơn 10 cái nằm chỏng chơ

b.r

----------


## Gamo

Ẹc... bọn nào hả bác? (khúc nào á? sợ nhiều khi em ko để ý)

----------


## nhatson

> Ẹc... bọn nào hả bác? (khúc nào á? sợ nhiều khi em ko để ý)


Mrs&Mr Loan Long, vào nhà kho, quẹo phải gần đống trượt vít me khủng long, có 1tủ điện, trên đó còn 1 đống drive chưa gỡ ra

b.r

----------


## nhatson

ngỏ vào PWM có luôn, cụ kết hợp với ELM servo là có thể position control, mô hình này na ná với máy CNC XỊN, drive ngõ vào analog, position control do CNC controller thực hiện
nhờ cái drive này mà em hiểu được ac servo drive  :Smile: , DC thì 1 khâu là đủ, vì PWM là motor chay rồi, còn với brushless/ ac nó cần khâu quay trước, rồi mới position control được


http://elm-chan.org/works/smc/report_e.html

----------


## ít nói

> Chào các cao thủ,
> 
> Em thấy bác Nhật Sơn đã giảng nhiều về Stepper nhưng chưa thấy ai giảng về servo hết nên xin các cao thủ chỉ giáo với.
> 
> Em mới mua 1 em tính dùng để làm trục Z như trong hình
> 
> 
> Em này có 1 bộ thắng: chích điện 24v vào thì nhả thắng ra, quay trục được.
> Encoder: từ encoder ra 4 sợi dây vào 1 board mini rồi ra một đống dây (chắc cũng phải hơn 6 sợi, em chưa đếm kỹ)
> ...


hố hố ta lót dép xem . sau khi nâng cấp từ 2 lên 5 đã thất bại thảm hại . giờ ngắm mấy em AC servo . thử nốt ko ngon ta về 2 pha với tb6560

----------


## nhatson

> hố hố ta lót dép xem . sau khi nâng cấp từ 2 lên 5 đã thất bại thảm hại . giờ ngắm mấy em AC servo . thử nốt ko ngon ta về 2 pha với tb6560


hehe , cụ cứ nhăt nhanh lung tung, phải match pair mới ngon được  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

Ti mới có dòng TMS320F InstaSPIN-MOTION, tích hợp sẳn code dkhiển motor, mình chì add parameter là sd được

----------


## anhxco

> Chào các cao thủ,
> 
> Em thấy bác Nhật Sơn đã giảng nhiều về Stepper nhưng chưa thấy ai giảng về servo hết nên xin các cao thủ chỉ giáo với.
> 
> Em mới mua 1 em tính dùng để làm trục Z như trong hình
> Đính kèm 3403
> 
> Em này có 1 bộ thắng: chích điện 24v vào thì nhả thắng ra, quay trục được.
> Encoder: từ encoder ra 4 sợi dây vào 1 board mini rồi ra một đống dây (chắc cũng phải hơn 6 sợi, em chưa đếm kỹ)
> ...


Vậy là giống mấy con mini hôm mình lấy lại của Thắng nè, có điều mấy cái motor không còn nguyên vẹn nữa, tháo thì không dc vì nằm gắn chặt với trục.

----------


## nhatson

to cụ gà, cụ lười thì em có con này tặng cụ

http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/slus318b/slus318b.pdf

----------

Gamo, Tuanlm

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, thank kiu, thank kiu bác :x :x :x

----------


## nhatson

cụ cần mấy con, để em đi lục kho nhẩy
cụ nào thik nghịch BLDC thì hú em luôn nhé

b.r

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, bác cho em xin 1-2 con là được :x :x :x để bữa nào em chạy qua bác, đang bị khách hàng dí mấy bữa nay nên toàn phải ngồi nhà tự kỷ

----------


## nhatson

báo cáo, có thay đổi chút, em có uc3625, ko phai uc3626, nói chung là giống nhau

cụ ở đâu nhỉ, em có thể nhờ người chuyển cho cụ 8pcs lấy hên

http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/uc1625.pdf

b.r

PS. cụ nào muốn tận dùng mấy con BLDC ngoài bãi thì hú em, còn vài chục con UC3625 chờ các cụ DIY

----------

anhxco, Gamo, ghoang

----------


## anhxco

> báo cáo, có thay đổi chút, em có uc3625, ko phai uc3626, nói chung là giống nhau
> 
> cụ ở đâu nhỉ, em có thể nhờ người chuyển cho cụ 8pcs lấy hên
> 
> http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/uc1625.pdf
> 
> b.r
> 
> PS. cụ nào muốn tận dùng mấy con BLDC ngoài bãi thì hú em, còn vài chục con UC3625 chờ các cụ DIY


Em cũng ham mà giờ k có thời gian, thôi nhường cho các bạn khác, hihi

----------


## nhatson

to cụ gà, em thấy lunch pad của ti instal FOC giá cũng rẻ, về làm CS nửa là chạy tốt
em định nhặt 1 con về test xem cái instak FOC tốt cỡ nào
http://www.ti.com/tool/launchxl-f28027F

----------

Gamo, Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

http://www.ti.com/lit/ug/spruhj0b/spruhj0b.pdf
thông tin ve instal motion của TI
mô hình điều khiển> có thể tham khảo để coding bộ điều khiển của riêng mình

b.r

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, em đã mesage bác. Để mấy bữa nữa xong mấy dự ớn dở dang thì nghiên cứu xem sao, lên đây khè bà con

----------


## nhatson

instal motion của ti, giải quyết tốt vấn đề overshot

----------


## ghoang

> cụ cần mấy con, để em đi lục kho nhẩy
> cụ nào thik nghịch BLDC thì hú em luôn nhé
> 
> b.r


 Bác cho em xin 1 con để làm thử và 1 con làm spare được không ah?

----------


## nhatson

pm em cái địa chỉ ah.

b.r

----------

ghoang

----------


## ghoang

> pm em cái địa chỉ ah.
> 
> b.r


Đã PM cho bác rồi nhé

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, đã nhận được hàng, cảm ơn bác Nhật Sơn nhé! Mấy bữa rồi bị khách hàng dí quá nên ko qua Mr. G lấy được

----------


## ghoang

Khong biết bác Linh đã gửi cho mình chưa nhỉ  :Cool: ?

----------


## nhatson

> Khong biết bác Linh đã gửi cho mình chưa nhỉ ?


chít em gởi dì nhì, đầu óc em chán lắm 48h mà ko làm là wen béng ( trừ chuyện ai nợ mình là nhớ dai thaoi )
 :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

ah hình như là nợ cụ ghoàng mấy con IC uc3625 đúng ko ah, em để ra ngoài máy con, mấy nay đang tự hỏi sao con này lại nằm đây  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

ftp://ftp.ni.com/pub/gdc/tut/dcvsacbrushless.pdf
tài liệu về ưu và nhược điểm của servo blac và bldc

----------


## ghoang

> ah hình như là nợ cụ ghoàng mấy con IC uc3625 đúng ko ah, em để ra ngoài máy con, mấy nay đang tự hỏi sao con này lại nằm đây


Đúng nó rồi đấy ah.

----------


## nhatson

phiền cụ ghoang email cho em địa chỉ của cụ, em xoá inbox sạch sẽ rồi. 
inbox nhỏ hay đầy lắm ah

b.r

----------


## ghoang

Xin thì không sợ phiền  :Big Grin: . Chỉ sợ làm phiền bác Linh thôi. Đã PM lại cho bác rồi nhé

----------


## nhatson

hehe, phiền dì đâu ah, phiền cụ diy, mốt em xài em lại đi xin mạch cu ehhe
mai em sẽ gởi ah

----------


## nhatson

bộ phận quan trọng của servo là encoder, tài liệu này khá đầy đủ vè các chuẩn encoder nối tiếp, loại thông dụng hiện nay

http://www.copleycontrols.com/motion...oder-guide.pdf

----------

ghoang

----------


## nhatson

> Hoho, đã nhận được hàng, cảm ơn bác Nhật Sơn nhé! Mấy bữa rồi bị khách hàng dí quá nên ko qua Mr. G lấy được


làm xong nhớ show hàng nhé cụ Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, sure sure, thank kiu sư phụ.

----------


## Gamo

Em đang théc méc 1 chuyện: Mach3 dùng Step + Dir, Servo dùng position + velocity. Làm sao convert step & dir pulse của Mach3 sang position tương ứng của servo?

Các servo driver của các chú Tây dùng với Mach 3 giải quyết vấn đề đó bằng cách nào?

----------


## nhatson

nều là servo velocity ngõ vào analog  thì dùng step/dir to analog

nếu build in thì step/time , tóc độ lấy mẫu là 1khz >> position pid>> vel/torq pid ( với các ứng dụng khác, lấy mẫu có thể thấp hơn 200hz, 500hz vv)

ac servo/ dc servo có bộ dk tương đương nhau, khác nhau 1 chút là dc servo cấp pwm là motor có thể quay

ac servo cần sin pwm, hoặc FOC hoặc.... để motor có thế quay
b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, chưa hỉu chưa hỉu.... 

Nếu theo phương pháp dùng position & velocity: em cho servo chạy hầu hết quãng đường bằng velocity yêu cầu, quãng đường còn lại bằng PID/PIV để nó dừng đúng vị trí.

Còn khi dùng step/dir: 1 step của nó ko tương đương với vị trí cuối cùng => mình giải quyết sao ta?

----------


## Gamo

> nều là servo velocity ngõ vào analog  thì dùng step/dir to analogb.r


Em hiểu pp step/dir to analog rồi: có nghĩa là step = pulse trong PWM của brushed servo & dir dùng để xác định dây âm, dây dương? Nhưng như vậy servo đi đâu còn chính xác nữa? Vì cùng PWM 20% chẳng hạn, góc quay của servo lúc có trớn khác lúc ko có trớn chứ?

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, chưa hỉu chưa hỉu.... 
> 
> Nếu theo phương pháp dùng position & velocity: em cho servo chạy hầu hết quãng đường bằng velocity yêu cầu, quãng đường còn lại bằng PID/PIV để nó dừng đúng vị trí.
> 
> Còn khi dùng step/dir: 1 step của nó ko tương đương với vị trí cuối cùng => mình giải quyết sao ta?


câu hỏi em ko hiểu
nhưng servo thường có backlash là +-3 hoặc +-5 xung encoder

----------


## nhatson

> Em hiểu pp step/dir to analog rồi: có nghĩa là step = pulse trong PWM của brushed servo & dir dùng để xác định dây âm, dây dương? Nhưng như vậy servo đi đâu còn chính xác nữa? Vì cùng PWM 20% chẳng hạn, góc quay của servo lúc có trớn khác lúc ko có trớn chứ?


velocity servo mà cụ, pwm hay analog là referency thôi, việc của velocity là dkhien roto đúng như ref

b.r

----------


## trungdt

bác Gamo đã diều khiển được con động cơ đó chưa nếu dk được rồi chia xẻ cho ae tham khảo, học hỏi với ạ

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, em mới xong phần điều khiển bằng PID thôi, còn phải chuyển sang PIV & trajectory projection nữa nhưng chưa có thời gian làm. Nhưng có thể tóm tắt sau cho anh em:

Giả sử chúng ta dùng DC servo, loại dùng chổi có 2 cực âm dương. Chúng ta sẽ dùng PWM để điều khiển tốc độ & vị trí.
1. Quy định 1: Zero Power = PWM 50% cho mỗi cực => motor đứng yên do hiệu điện thế 2 đầu bằng nhau
2. 100% power = PWM 0% cho cực A, PWM 100% cho cực B => motor quay theo chiều của B
3. -100% power = PWM 100% cho cực A, PWM 0% cho cực B => motor quay theo chiều của A
4. -100% - 100%: điều chỉnh tốc độ motor tương ứng cần thiết

Công thức tính Power dạng thô như sau:
Error = Destination - Curent Position
Integral = Integral + Error
Derivative = Error - Error trước
Power = kE * Error + kI * Integral + kD * Derivative 
Trong đó kE, kI, kD là các hằng số tuning, các bác cần tinh chỉnh cho phù hợp. Thường thì kE lớn, kI nhỏ, kD gia giảm cho phù hợp.

Để tuning các bác làm như sau:
1. Đặt kI, kD = 0 => set kE = 1 rồi tăng dần cho đến khi đến giá trị kE1 servo của các bác bắt đầu rung, không còn dừng nữa => kE = kE1/2
2. Với kE đã xác định, tăng dần kI (tăng nhỏ thôi nhe) => hệ thống sẽ hết rung, bắt đầu hội tụ nhanh dần khi kI tăng. Dừng tăng khi kI làm cho servo rung.
3. Tương tự với kD
4. Tốt nhất là các bác viết code cho nó auto tuning luôn cho nó khỏe

Em chỉ mới làm tới đây thôi. Mấy bữa nay đang bị cha Nam CNC dí nên bỏ bê servo rồi

----------

anhcos, nhatson, trungdt

----------


## Gamo

Điều khiển AC Servo với microcontroller  :Wink: )

----------

biết tuốt, Nam CNC, nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## Nam CNC

Cu Gà mờ này cũng đỉnh quá ta, cũng làm được AC servo drive nhẩy , nhưng còn cải tiến nhiều trước khi vào thực tế . Em làm chuột bạch phần cơ khí cho bác test.

----------


## Tuanlm

Ụa ụa. Sao thấy bỏ trống dây encoder vậy ta? hay là mình nhầm?

----------


## nhatson

cụ ấy đang chạy microstepping đấy ah  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, em đang test phần drive thôi ạ: chạy theo kiểu step & chạy theo kiểu 3 pha

Còn dk vị trí thì để lúc nào rảnh làm tiếp, chắc cũng giống DC servo. Làm xong kiếm mấy cha làm chuột bạch  :Wink: )

----------

nhatson

----------


## biết tuốt

bác gà lắp luôn lên máy bác chạy demo thể nào cũng có bác chịu làm chuột bạch hehe

----------


## Gamo

Rảnh rỗi sinh nông nổi, tiếp tục sự nghiệp servo driver. Đây là kết quả kết hợp PID & motion profile

----------

ít nói, biết tuốt, huanpt, nhatson, solero

----------


## CKD

DC hả cụ Gamo?

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, DC, nhưng em nghĩ AC chắc cũng rứa, thuật toán giống nhau. Khác nhau ở chỗ DC 2 pha, AC 3 pha => lằng nhằng hơn tí.

Em đang kiếm con AC nào vol thấp để test mà chưa kiếm ra. Con AC 34v của em, đã test cho nó quay, nhưng mà encoder nó có 4 sợi (đen, đỏ, trắng, xanh lá) mà ko mò ra được nó là hall sensor hay quadrature >.<

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, DC, nhưng em nghĩ AC chắc cũng rứa, thuật toán giống nhau. Khác nhau ở chỗ DC 2 pha, AC 3 pha => lằng nhằng hơn tí.
> 
> Em đang kiếm con AC nào vol thấp để test mà chưa kiếm ra. Con AC 34v của em, đã test cho nó quay, nhưng mà encoder nó có 4 sợi (đen, đỏ, trắng, xanh lá) mà ko mò ra được nó là hall sensor hay quadrature >.<


position control loop em nghĩ như nhau
khác cái speed và torque control

DC thì PWM là đủ, ac 3 phase thì khá rối rắm  :Smile:

----------

duonghoang

----------


## CKD

Em đang nghía cái vụ PID, chưa hiểu và cũng khó hình dung để hiểu các giá trị liên quan, lý thuyết nó cứ hành em. Trước giờ em chỉnh PID turning toàn là theo lý thuyết & tuần tự thao tác.. Em định làm cái gì đó cho nó thực tế chút để tự đả thông vụ này. Mà cụ Gamo monitor cái curve là bằng soft tự viết hay chơi cái soft nào vậy cụ?
Định là làm từ từ, PID speed control, PID torque control xong tiến đến PID position control  :Big Grin: . Muốn là muốn vậy nhưng con lười trong em nó đang ngự trị. Khi nào em khuất phục được nó thì mới làm hehe.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, em mới test thử speed control AC servo, làm được nhưng mất công quá, dùng PWM, vol thì thấp nên chạy không nhanh được => chắc phải kiếm DAC & high curent amplifier. Bác Nhật Sơn chuyên về amply chỉ giáo em được ko? Nếu mình dùng amplifier cho loa thì dòng tối đa được khoảng bao nhiêu? Mình nên dùng các loại IC gì? Cảm ơn bác trước!

Hehe, bao giờ con lười bên trong bác CKD đi ngủ, làm xong post lên cho bà con tham khảo với, em đang kiếm nạn nhân để bàn vụ servo này  :Smile: ) Cái soft vẽ hình cái curve đó em tự viết, để chỉnh thông số tuning & theo dõi kết quả. Con lười của bác đi ngủ thì em tặng bác cái code đó  :Wink: )

----------


## nhatson

sao lại dùng amplifier với DAC 
anh gamo định dùng kỹ thuật analog ?

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, chuyển dòng DC thành 3 pha  :Wink: )

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, chuyển dòng DC thành 3 pha )


khech đại đạng analog? cái này hiệu suất ko cao, thời này ai lại làm vậy ah

----------


## Gamo

ủa, chứ làm sao ra 3 pha hả bác? PWM thì em thấy ko ổn lắm vì tốc độ chậm quá

----------


## nhatson

> ủa, chứ làm sao ra 3 pha hả bác? PWM thì em thấy ko ổn lắm vì tốc độ chậm quá


nếu là BLDC cụ PWM để current control như với motor DC , thêm cái vụ chuyển pha bằng hall sensor là xong
nếu là BLAC thì có nhiều pp điều khiển như FOC và direct torque vvv




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vector_control_(motor)

http://www.reliance.com/pdf/drives/w...pers/D7161.pdf
http://www05.abb.com/global/scot/scot216.nsf/veritydisplay/4fb66e46af347939c1256ed800338956/$file/fact%20packs%20part2.pdf
http://www05.abb.com/global/scot/scot201.nsf/veritydisplay/14f3a3ad8f3362bac12578a70041e728/$file/abb_technical_guide_no_1_revc.pdf

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ui, sao mà iu bác thía :x Mấy tài liệu này đọc hay quá!

----------


## nhatson

1 pp nữa em hay gọi là sin pwm ah, dễ hơn, nhưng motor nóng hơn, rung hơn, nói chung là ko bằng pp vector



http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/e...tes/01017A.pdf
http://www.st.com/st-web-ui/static/a...CD00110782.pdf
http://www.atmel.com/Images/doc8030.pdf
http://cache.freescale.com/files/mic...ote/AN4869.pdf

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Còn em nói chung thì mấy cái này nó biết em chứ em chưa biết nó  :Big Grin: ... lại phải ngâm rồi cứu thôi  :Frown:

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, quên, còn mấy con IC bác Nhật Sơn cho mà chưa lôi ra dùng :x :x :x Để em test rồi bác cáo các bác :x

----------


## Gamo

Ngâm cứu đi bác CKD, để em có người mà nói phét nữa  :Smile: )

----------


## Gamo

Hmm, theo như tài liệu của ABB thì cùng công suất DC Servo ngon hơn AC Servo (kiểm soát chính xác, phản ứng nhanh, điều khiển dễ) nhưng giá thành cao, bảo trì oải hơn (chổi than) & kích thước to hơn?

Như vậy nếu chúng ta có dư DC Servo thì ko cần chơi AC Servo?  :Big Grin: 

Em vẫn chưa kiếm được cái integrated Half-Bridge hay H-Bridge nào mà chơi hiệu điện thế cao được, toàn là tầm 40-45v >.< Mà AC Servo em thấy toàn cỡ 100v trở lên thì mình drive nó tối thiểu cũng phải 50v. Tự chế Half-Bridge thì hiệu điện thế cao thì cũng hơi lười vì nó lằng nhằng, phải thêm thằng invert logic phù hợp tránh shoot through, thêm mấy con zener vì vụ gate source 20v tối đa, rồi snubber nữa.

----------


## nhatson

> Hmm, theo như tài liệu của ABB thì cùng công suất DC Servo ngon hơn AC Servo (kiểm soát chính xác, phản ứng nhanh, điều khiển dễ) nhưng giá thành cao, bảo trì oải hơn (chổi than) & kích thước to hơn?
> 
> Như vậy nếu chúng ta có dư DC Servo thì ko cần chơi AC Servo? 
> 
> Em vẫn chưa kiếm được cái integrated Half-Bridge hay H-Bridge nào mà chơi hiệu điện thế cao được, toàn là tầm 40-45v >.< Mà AC Servo em thấy toàn cỡ 100v trở lên thì mình drive nó tối thiểu cũng phải 50v. Tự chế Half-Bridge thì hiệu điện thế cao thì cũng hơi lười vì nó lằng nhằng, phải thêm thằng invert logic phù hợp tránh shoot through, thêm mấy con zener vì vụ gate source 20v tối đa, rồi snubber nữa.


động cơ DC là 1 máy điện tuyệt vời, vấn đề ở chỗ là bảo trì chổi than + coil ở lõi nên công suất cao liên tục khó giải nhiệt

----------


## nhatson

cầu H lười tke thì dùng mấy con inteligent power module, dạo này các hãng ptrien cho máy giạt direct drive, máy lạnh inverter nên giá IPM cũng khá dễ chịu rồi

30A 600V, chạy được 20khz, build in diode bosstrap, mạch chì thêm con tụ bootrap là okies

https://www.fairchildsemi.com/produc...BB30CH60C.html


IPM fairchild
https://www.fairchildsemi.com/produc...RP_IC_MAX|BTWN 20.00 30.00&&showAll=true&&showHrd=false

ST
http://www.st.com/web/en/catalog/sen...r/FM148/SC1276

infenon
http://www.lspst.com/
http://www.infineon.com/cms/en/produ...1fb19bedef4fdc

irf
http://www.irf.com/product/Motor-Con...RAM/_/N~1nje1u

mitsu
http://www.mitsubishielectric.com/se...telligentpmod/

----------

Gamo, solero

----------


## nhatson

về động cơ DC, em thấy chất lượng moment tốt hơn, dễ điều khiển hơn
nhưng thế giới hiện tại, MCU manh và rẻ > dễ điều khiển mất lợi thế, bất lợi lớn nhất là việc bảo trì, củ thử tưỡng tượng, nhà máy dùng 1000 con motor, nhân lực để bảo trì nó ko hề nhỏ

b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Vụ Direct Torque Control bác giới thiệu hay quá, thuật toán đơn giản mà patent thì đã hết hạn rồi. Bữa nào bác Linh làm thử driver bán cho anh em đi  :Big Grin: 

Em thì đang rất happy với DC Servo. Phục vụ mục đích riêng, ít dùng nên em đang ghiền DC Servo: an toàn (dùng toàn điện DC <100v), dễ điều khiển, phản ứng nhanh, chính xác tuyệt vời.... Nhưng lý do chính là do em đang stock 1 đống DC Servo nên giờ phải xài cho hết  :Big Grin:  Bữa nào giống cha CKD, con lười đi ngủ thì lôi AC Servo ra nghiên cứu tiếp.

Cái này là tội lỗi lão Nam, lão ấy cho mượn con Alpha Step của lão. Xài xong thì step 2 pha, 5 pha chán hết.

----------


## CKD

Em giờ khoái ac hà bác. Mấy món kia em chán hết, có thể phải thử xem step lai có ghiền khong? Nếu ghiền em quay lại với step lai
Em thì không ngán ac servo, nhưng em turning nó mệt quá, mỗi hiệu lại param khác nhau, dùng nhiều mệt đầu quá.

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, mấy con CNC khủng long của bác chỉ có nước xài AC Servo thôi. Bữa nào bác nghiên cứu unified driver/tuner đi, rồi cho em xin source code với  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

À quên. Báo cáo bác Gamo, tranh thủ lúc con lười đi ngủ. Em có nghía qua PID rồi ạ. Cụ thể là gì thì không dám chắc, nhưng cũng hiểu đôi phần. Lần tới em sẽ thử với mớ đôf nghề em sắm được. À bác có con DC servo nào bé thiệt là bé, chạy 12-24v không? Mấy cái mạch em có nó chạy điện áp thấp, với bé bé thì mới bỏ balo đi được.

----------


## CKD

> Hoho, mấy con CNC khủng long của bác chỉ có nước xài AC Servo thôi. Bữa nào bác nghiên cứu đi, rồi cho em xin source code với 
> 
> Em chỉ ngán vụ AC 3 pha thôi, sợ chết lắm


Em chỉ nghiên cứu sao cho $ chạy vào túi thôi bác. AC..., em đi mua chứ không tin vào năng lực diy của bản thân trong vụ này

----------


## Gamo

Hé hé, tuyệt vời, DC servo dạo này em hơi bị dư, để tặng bác 1 con mini, nhưng mà làm sao đưa bác giờ? Nếu bác ko gấp thì trong tuần em hay ra khu Lý Thường Kẹt rồi em phone bác.

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

> Hé hé, tuyệt vời, DC servo dạo này em hơi bị dư, để tặng bác 1 con mini, nhưng mà làm sao đưa bác giờ? Nếu bác ko gấp thì trong tuần em hay ra khu Lý Thường Kẹt rồi em phone bác.




Hehe. Thanks bác. Bác bỏ cốp xe đi, hôm nào bác rỗi a/e cafe cho em học hỏi tí nhé bác.

----------


## CKD

Thấy cụ Gà cứ mãi nghiên cứu vụ làm sao đo được dòng trên BLDC motor.. lượn một vòng lụm được mấy cái ảnh. Quăng lên đây làm tư liệu  :Wink: 





Cụ thể hơn chắc cụ Gà nên thọ giáo cụ NhatSon

----------

Gamo, Tuanlm

----------


## Gamo

Hoho,  thank kiu thank kiu babe :x

Đã chạy vi vu bằng sine wave rồi mà Nhật Sơn chê, bắt phải chạy bằng FOC  :Wink:

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

to cụ gà
http://www.ti.com/lit/df/tidr738/tidr738.pdf

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

> Thấy cụ Gà cứ mãi nghiên cứu vụ làm sao đo được dòng trên BLDC motor.. lượn một vòng lụm được mấy cái ảnh. Quăng lên đây làm tư liệu 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cụ thể hơn chắc cụ Gà nên thọ giáo cụ NhatSon


Ngoài con DRV8301 này thì còn con nào khác cũng từa tựa ko ta?

----------


## CKD

Có cái gợi ý nguyên lý rồi, không có thì chơi linh kiện rời cho nhanh cụ à.
Lấy mấy con motor xong rồi cho chìm xuồng luôn à.. phải có chút clip gì đó cho xôm chứ, bảo là vi vu bằng bàn phím thì em cũng vi vu được đó ạ. Tết công gô cũng sắp tới rồi đó cụ ạ.

Nhanh nhanh nhanh nào  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, dự án xuyên thế kỷ mà chú thúc quá em khóc đấy :x :x :x

----------


## nhatson

http://cache.freescale.com/files/mic...n&fileExt=.pdf

thêm cái mạch khếch đại đo dòng low side cho cụ gà

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Tên CKD này xúc xiểm wa, post lên 1 cái khè hắn trước



Quá êm  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Xời, tưởng gì đặc biệt, chạy như motor thế này thì làm làm gì cụ? :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Chơi kiểu đó dân mù điện tử, vi xử lý như em cũng cho chạy được vậy




Nói chứ nhanh lên cụ..
Có cái giải thuật PID nào vừa quất được torque, speed, position hiệu quả quăng lên cho thằng em học với  :Wink:

----------

nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Oi, em cũng mù điện tử bác ợ. Thía cái đồ chơi của bác mua ở đâu thía? Bao nhiêu xèng?

Chắcx sắp tới kiếm con integrate đủ thử như DRV8301 cho nó khỏe. Cơ mà nhìn nó phức tạp quá nên hơi choáng.

----------


## CKD

> Oi, em cũng mù điện tử bác ợ. Thía cái đồ chơi của bác mua ở đâu thía? Bao nhiêu xèng?
> 
> Chắcx sắp tới kiếm con integrate đủ thử như DRV8301 cho nó khỏe. Cơ mà nhìn nó phức tạp quá nên hơi choáng.


Vài xị thôi bác ạ, chắc cở thùng bia đen bia vàng gì là có. Mấy dòng gấu gấu còn cho phép control bằng I2C hay Serial nữa cơ.

----------


## huynhbacan

topic này anh em bỏ lâu quá không thấy ai vào thảo luận nửa,
em mới tập tành chơi stm32, các bác vào thảo luận tiếp, để em thấm thêm nữa ạ.

video em mới tét. encoder chỉ có 200 xung. chạy rung rung thấy nản nản.

----------

CKD, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

nâng encoder lên 1000 xung/vòng xem sao ah

----------


## CKD

Mình thấy cũng tuyệt mà  :Wink: 

Đã chạy X4 encoder chưa? Nếu chưa thì cho nó chạy X4 luôn là 800 xung/vòng xem nó khắc phục được vấn đề không? PID kỹ lại xem nào  :Smile:

----------

huynhbacan

----------


## huynhbacan

Ở cần thơ tìm 1 con dc servo là cả 1 vấn đề đấy ạ, em có tháo đĩa encoder máy in phun được 720ppr, chạy êm hơn.

em cho X4 luôn rồi anh, nhưng em chưa thử encoder độ phân giải cao, không biết là do encoder độ phân giải thấp nên nó rung hay là do pid của em nữa.

----------


## nhatson

rung thế nào ah?
khi đứng yên đụng tay vào thấy rung?
tần số PID là bi nhiêu ợ?

----------

huynhbacan

----------


## huynhbacan

> rung thế nào ah?
> khi đứng yên đụng tay vào thấy rung?
> tần số PID là bi nhiêu ợ?


nó rung nhẹ, kêu rẹt rẹt khi quay cho encoder 1-2 xung, còn đứng yên thì không.
nếu em giảm p,i,d xuống thì không có, nhưng khi chạy và dừng lại thì giống như cái lò xo,  rung rung rồi mới dừng hẳn.

tần số pid khoảng 5khz. không biết phải do encoder độ phân giải thấp không nữa ạ

----------


## Gamo

> topic này anh em bỏ lâu quá không thấy ai vào thảo luận nửa,
> em mới tập tành chơi stm32, các bác vào thảo luận tiếp, để em thấm thêm nữa ạ.
> 
> video em mới tét. encoder chỉ có 200 xung. chạy rung rung thấy nản nản.


Ui chùi, ông chế tốt vậy còn than gì nữa? Giống cá sấu quá  :Big Grin:  Nó đang chạy nhanh ông cho đổi tốc độ khẩn cấp, ko rung mới lạ :P

----------

huynhbacan

----------


## ducduy9104

> topic này anh em bỏ lâu quá không thấy ai vào thảo luận nửa,
> em mới tập tành chơi stm32, các bác vào thảo luận tiếp, để em thấm thêm nữa ạ.
> 
> video em mới tét. encoder chỉ có 200 xung. chạy rung rung thấy nản nản.


Không biết PID bác có filter không, nếu chưa có bác thêm vào xem thế nào.

----------

huynhbacan

----------


## huynhbacan

> Ui chùi, ông chế tốt vậy còn than gì nữa? Giống cá sấu quá  Nó đang chạy nhanh ông cho đổi tốc độ khẩn cấp, ko rung mới lạ :P


hè hè..đang chạy thì không rung, nhưng khi đứng yên êm lắt cốt motor cho lệch 1-2 xung thì nó kêu rẹt rẹt bác ạ.

giống như chổi than tiếp xúc không tốt sao ấy.

----------


## huynhbacan

> Không biết PID bác có filter không, nếu chưa có bác thêm vào xem thế nào.


em cho filter max 15 luôn bác ợ.

----------


## CKD

Đứng yên, lệch xung kêu rè rè là do chổi than nó kêu + pwm thôi. Chứ thấy motor đáp ứng tốt quá mà.

----------

huynhbacan

----------


## huynhbacan

cám ơn các bác ạ. 

em test lại lần nữa ạ,

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

ngon roài, kiếm cái khung gắn chạy thử thoai ah  :Smile:

----------


## huynhbacan

> ngon roài, kiếm cái khung gắn chạy thử thoai ah


vâng ạ, cám ơn bác.

----------

